# Craftsman Compatible Parts



## mnnice1105 (Nov 28, 2020)

Evening all, I picked up a Craftsman 11hp 30in snowblower (model 536.886220 s/n 725102378 I believe the year is 1997) that I am trying to find some parts for (basically needs drive axle, sprocket and bearing flanges that go between the wheels p/n 583017, 583007, 581730 x2). I can find the parts on ebay but quite frankly I am too cheap for that and am hoping to find a donor snowblower on Craigslist or Marketplace that has the parts I need for cheap. I found a Spirit 10hp 29in (model 270-3046 s/n S001247340917 Code 6274 I'm assuming 1996 is the year, not 2006) that fits the bill but I cannot for the life of me find the parts manual online. Anyone know if these drive axle parts would be interchangeable or know how I can find the manual for the Spirit?
Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF mnnice









If you search for snowblower parts in your favorite search engine and then check out the different sites you'll see some list a part and then all the models of snowblower it fits.
But you should be careful about being thrifty (cheap) as the parts you're looking for on a donor machine might not be much better than you have now. Just have to consider your time and effort in possibly having to do it twice and going with a new part the second time as there's snow in your driveway and you don't have the luxury of time to hunt for something less expensive.

Search: - - > snowblower parts at DuckDuckGo

Jackssmallengine is one - - > Murray 583017MA Axle Shaft - Jacks Small Engines on Jack's site you need to hit the "More Info" button under the part picture to get the different models to pop up.

.


----------



## mnnice1105 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF mnnice
> View attachment 170781
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent information, thank you very much.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For a Craftsman I always use the "Searspartsdirect" web site to look up the part as usually the diagrams are pretty good and then I take that P/N and shop around as Sears usually isn't the best for prices.






Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts


We carry millions of appliance parts, snow blower, lawn & garden replacement parts, water filters and more. No matter where you bought it, Sears Parts Direct has the right parts.




www.searspartsdirect.com






.


----------

